
How a TV Sitcom Triggered the Downfall of Western Civilization - rainhacker
https://medium.com/@thatdavidhopkins/how-a-tv-sitcom-triggered-the-downfall-of-western-civilization-336e8ccf7dd0#.ud7wlbd9r
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
That article shows a remarkable lack of familiarity with the historical corpus
of American television.

